# fixing forearm on shotgun



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've got a side by side double with a bad forearm. It breaks down into 3 pieces.

That metal apparatus that holds the stock in place has come loose from the wood. I had tried drilling it out and filling it with wood putty and then pushing the nut into it but it just crumbled.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I had tried drilling it out and filling it with *wood putty* and then pushing the nut into it but it just crumbled.


Remove all the "putty" down to bare wood, then repeat the process using a good Epoxy like JB Weld or Marine-Tex. 

Sand the metal surfaces that will contact the epoxy to roughen it a little and to make sure there is no oil

Use tape to mask off anywhere you don't want epoxy to go.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Good advice.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Depending on the brand you may be able to buy a new fore arm.

Brother bought one several years ago for his Ithaca SxS shot gun. 

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Depending on the brand you may be able to buy a new fore arm.
> 
> Brother bought one several years ago for his Ithaca SxS shot gun.
> 
> Al


It might come to that but I've been using masking tape to hold it on for quite a few years already. It just makes it hard to break down because I always forget to use the screw driver to remove the mechanism from the barrels.


----------

